# looking for 1000 grit sanding disc for orbital sander



## indychips (Jul 16, 2012)

I am trying to finish a corian counter top that goes with some cabinets I re-finished and I need 1000 grit or higher 5 inch hook and loop sanding discs. Seems most places only carry 600 grit. Any suggestions as to where I can find some? Higher grit would be even better, I want this corian to shine.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sandpaper-9-hole-Festool-6-1200-Grit-Velcro-Backed-100-/160611231157?p

They should be able to help you, I use their paper and it works well, good luck.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Auto rubbing and polishing compounds will work better.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Mirka Abralon 6" Sanding Disc, 1000 Grit, 2 pack from Woodcraft


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Klingspor.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Places that carry products for auto body work carry the fine grits. Usually up to 2000.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

WhatTim said!


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

For Corian I would go with a buffing compound myself, something like this stuff from 3M might work, but i would test it on some scrap first.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Either Mirka Abralon or Festool Platin is where I'd go.


----------



## KenDolph (Sep 28, 2009)

Do the final sanding with #M ScotchBrite pads First Maroon then Gray then White. Professionals seldom go above gray. If you want a high polish, then you can use a buffing compound. I use Novus #2 but a polish like CplSteel said will work very well.

Power sanding with 1000 grit paper can be very frustrating, if this is your first time.


----------

